
Google Android phone earthquake visualisation - cnst
https://twitter.com/davey_burke/status/1307395583338885120
======
cnst
Via
[https://mailman.nanog.org/pipermail/nanog/2020-September/209...](https://mailman.nanog.org/pipermail/nanog/2020-September/209783.html)

